# Son of Monsterpalooza Sept 13 - 15



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Ghoulish greetings all :jol: Just thought I'd share some convention info in case you happen to be around Burbank,CA Sept 13 -15. Son of Monsterpalooza will be taking place http://www.monsterpalooza.com/fall/index.html and you still have time to purchase tickets. Some of the guests will include Dario Argento, Robert Patrick (Terminator 2), Rick Baker, Greg Nicotero, Billy Zane, Linda Blair and more. With over 100 vendors, dark art exhibits, haunted walkthroughs, Phantasm 40th anniversary,movie panels and viewings (Creepshow, Candy Corn), costume contests and more. it's always a good time. Hope to see you there! :voorhees::jol:


----------

